# Angeln am Ebro



## Ronny1990 (30. Juni 2015)

Hallo 
wir (eine gruppe aus drei personen) wollen nächstes jahr unbedingt an den ebro und da es für uns alle das erste mal ist haben wir natürlich keinen plan wohin genau, was fürn tackle 
welche jahreszeit und vorallem was es ca kostet

habe jetzt nen angelcamp gefunden das recht günstig ist allerdings habe ich im netz schon auch schlechte kritik darüber gelesen 
vllt kennts ja der ein oder andere 
Knittels Ebro Angelcamp 

das einzige was feststeht ist die reisedauer von 2 wochen 
habe nun schon des öfteren gelesen das der reisezeitpunkt im april und im september am günstigsten ist 
der oktober soll auch recht gut sein 

zielfisch ist aus meiner sicht das zander angeln und das waller fischen 


über Angelerlaubnisse und dergleichen habe ich mich schon ausreichend kundig gemacht 

kann mir jemand etwas passables empfehlen also an camps und dann auch nen reisezeitpunkt ?


----------



## Cormoraner (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Bei Olli - Urlaub nach Maß. Und dann grüß lieb von DAVID aka BOB Whiskey aus Berlin.

Wie waren im Mai und haben grandios Zander gefangen. Dafür ging Barsch fast gar nicht. Wels lief eig. auch gut!

Tackle für Zander eher kleinere Köder, 5-12cm. Farbe lief weiss glitzern sehr gut bei uns. Keitech und ProfiBlinker hat gut funktioniert mit Rundkopf oder Eriejig 7-40g, je nachdem. 

Wir waren am mittleren Stausee und oft an der Staumauer direkt für Zander.

Geflochtene sollte schon 0.15er sein da du auch mit Waller rechnen musst und Vorfach um 0.35er Fluocarbon mit ausreichend starken mittelgroßen Snaps .

Rute zum Spinnen darf um 2,40m sein und so bis 80g gehen. Zu leichtes Gerät würde ich da nicht nehmen wollen.

Das Wasser ist von 1-10m tief, du hast teilweise garkeine bis viel Strömung, teilweise viel Kraut, teilweise nur Steinboden, etc. pp

Am Ebro am mittleren Stausee hast du wirklich alle Gegebenheiten die man haben kann und das angeln ist sehr vielseitig und spaßig. Da bist du gut für 2 Wochen bedient.

Wenn du Wels Guidings buchen willst dann auf jeden Fall über Robin Dörr von Ebro Waller, auch ihm bitte nen guten Gruß von mir. Der macht das echt gut und ist nen ganz feiner Kerl! Beim Nächsten Mal will ich auf jeden Fall mit ihm ne Kanutour starten, das finde ich auch sehr geil. 

Bei Fragen immer her damit.


----------



## Ronny1990 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

erstmal danke für die vorabinfos 

ich wurde schon oft auf dieses camp verwiesen, dennoch sehe ich es als recht teuer an oder täusche ich mich da ? 

bei knittels ebro angelcamp beispielsweise kostet ne hütte zu dritt 60 eur die nacht 
also dementsprechend 20 pro nase 

ich bin echt für jede info dankebar 

und ich werde mit die seite auch erstmal in der rückhand behalten


----------



## bebexx (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Wie ist eigentlich die Wasserqualität im Ebro, habe da nichts im Internet gefunden. Ein Kumpel von mir meinte, dass der Fisch dort nicht zum Verzehr geeignet wäre, stimmt das so?


----------



## Cormoraner (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Hab keine genauen Infos, aber bin dort baden gegangen und wir haben täglich Zanderfilet gefressen. Keiner hat mich davor gewarnt und es machen viele nicht anders. =)


----------



## tomsen83 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*



Ronny1990 schrieb:


> erstmal danke für die vorabinfos
> 
> ich wurde schon oft auf dieses camp verwiesen, dennoch sehe ich es als recht teuer an oder täusche ich mich da ?
> 
> ...



Also ich sag mal so (hatte es auch anderswo schon geschrieben). Wenn du zu Knittel fährst, solltest du aus dem südlichen Deutschland kommen. Die können mit Bayern wesentlich besser als mit Preussen. |supergri

Ich würde kein zweites Mal in dieses Camp fahren (war aber noch das Alte). Ein bzw. zwei Guidings würde ich euch definitv ans Herz legen (ca. 150-300€). dazu die Kosten für Verpflegung (ca. 100€ p.P.), die Kosten für Mietwagen und Sprit (ca. 300€). Dann sind die Guidings zu 90% alles Pelletfischerei. Da kostet der Tag auch nochmal ca. 150€ für Ködermaterial, je nachdem wie es beißt. Das Echolot was wir gemietet hatten...nuja, kein Kommentar. Wir haben damals genauso gedacht wie Ihr (boah is das billig) und haben am Ende inkl. Flug auch 1200€ für die Woche bezahlt... 

War trotzdem nen geiler Urlaub. Wenn ihr richtig Bock auf Outdoor habt und wirklich guten Service zu nem guten Preis haben wollt: www.ebro-fishing-tours.eu
Der Typ fetzt und fährt mit euch auch mal zum Bassangeln an entlegene Stauseen

EDIT: Ich korrigiere meine Aussage und rate dringend davon ab, bei dem verlinkten Anbieter ein Guiding zu buchen. Unmotiviert, nicht lösungsorientiert, unflexibel. Wer Pelletangeln und mieses Essen mag, kann da hinfahren. Aber das hat nix mit Outdoor zu tun, außer dass man draußen schläft.


----------

